# contourner la limite de temps sous megavideo/megaupload etc



## sisteray (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche sur le net depuis quelques jours (vainement) une solution pour contourner le fatidique "votre délai 72 minutes gnagna..." de megavideo pour regarder mes films en streaming. Je ne trouve rien concernant safari ou firefox pour mac. J'ai une IP fixe donc si vous avez une astuce...c'est sympa!

merci d'avance et désolé si il y a déjà eu une discussion de la sorte,

bonne soirée !


----------



## Paroxysme (11 Septembre 2010)

Charger ton film en entier, déconnecter ton ordi, vider les cookies.

Et ça devrait marcher pour regarder le  film en entier.

A.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Septembre 2010)

sisteray a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche sur le net depuis quelques jours (vainement) une solution pour contourner le fatidique "votre délai 72 minutes gnagna..." de megavideo pour regarder mes films en streaming. Je ne trouve rien concernant safari ou firefox pour mac. J'ai une IP fixe donc si vous avez une astuce...c'est sympa!
> 
> ...


Va boire un coup en attendant&#8230; 

De toute façon c'est un fil pour "Internet et réseau"

Donc on nigaud&#8230;


----------



## sisteray (11 Septembre 2010)

le problème comme je l'ai précisé c'est que j'ai une IP fixe, cad que si je déconnecte le mac d'internet, mon IP reste la même et est donc reconnue par le site...ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire, mais merci.


----------



## Paroxysme (12 Septembre 2010)

Tu charges ton film en entier, tu débranches ton ordi d'internet. 

Et tu devrais pouvoir regarder ton film ; sans rebrancher ton ordi sur internet.

A.


----------



## Invité (13 Septembre 2010)

Un web proxy ?
Un peu de lecture


----------

